

10,000 people are playing CTF this weekend. Do you want to join them? - dguido
http://www.poly.edu/press-release/2013/09/18/nyu-poly-launches-worlds-biggest-hacking-competition

======
dguido
Here's the list of people registered already:
[https://ctf.isis.poly.edu/competitors/](https://ctf.isis.poly.edu/competitors/)

If you want to join, register here:
[https://ctf.isis.poly.edu/register/](https://ctf.isis.poly.edu/register/)

